# [Welcome to Dango University: Beginning July 21st!! Apply Now for this FREE Interactive Event! ^-^



## Cinnamom (May 4, 2020)

MOST RECENT UPDATE 6/25: Hello! I wanted to check in with everyone to let them know that I still fully intend on making this idea happen. I have set a starting date of July 21st, regardless of how completed my island is. I intend on at least having the university and dormitory ready by then! I want to check in with everyone to pick a proper date to begin classes, but this is going to at least be an orientation date unless otherwise stated. Feel free to apply! I will accept applications until July 10 just so I get an idea as to how many people are interested at first. Thank you very much! 

UPDATE (PLEASE READ BEFORE CONTINUING): After having some feedback from people regarding my initial idea of charging tuition, I decided that it really was unfair of me to charge a "tuition" cost as the whole point of this is for people to have fun! I apologize if I made it seem unfair and hope that my changes will have a more positive feedback! So, if you are admitted, consider yourself as a full-tuition scholarship recipient!! Rather than accept tuition and rooming payments, I will make tips optional! Tips can include furniture, clothing, items, and/or bells that you believe could help not only your Dango U experience, but others in the future. I hope that you will consider applying and am excited to welcome you soon!

Note: So this is an idea I had the other day and I figured to act on it as it could be a way to not only make friends, but to also welcome people to my island. This is meant to be an interactive event! Feel free to apply!

Introducing Dango University, the top ranking institution in Animal Crossing: New Horizons! Full of various different majors and programs, we are excited to welcome you later this month! The institution is comprised of one main building and one dormitory where students may reside if they so wish. We are potentially planning on expanding to provide another dormitory or more classes if we gain a wide student body. However, most learning at Dango U is done through experience, and on Dango Island's various locations!!

We offer the following programs/majors; there is something for everyone on Dango Island:

1. Botany/Agriculture: Pick fruit and journey through the museum! Catch fish and bugs!
2. Culinary: Try your skills at Dango Island's famous diner! Located just across from campus, you are sure to see some of your fellow classmates stop by for a bite!
3. Business: Sell your items at Dango Island's local flea market! Full of various booths and space, you can be sure to sell items and meet friendly faces at the same time!
4. Science: Work in Dango Island's famous labs and create amazing discoveries!!! We are also working on an astronomy program!
5. Interdisciplinary Major: Make your own major here at Dango Island! Make the most of your stay!
6. Dance: Join Dango Island in a choreographed dance performance!
7. Acting: Let your talents shine and use your emotions to bring forth a show!
8. Music: Utilize Dango Island's massive collection of instruments and create your own symphony.
9. Fashion: Show off your custom designs at Dango Island's fashion show. Cataloging is also allowed at the Dango Island Flea Market where you gain access to the latest fashion items.
10. Archeology: Tour Dango Island's museum and become a tour guide!! Dig up fossils and gain access to extras found by Dango Island Alumni!
11. More!!! We plan to add more majors as the academic year progresses!

We also offer paid internships to students interested in attending! For those interested, please specify in your application. Please note that the internships are rather competitive and that there may be a waiting list.
1. Botany/Agriculture: Flower watering/"discovery" of new flower types. Fruit picking for Dango Island residents.
2. Hospitality: Become a tour guide for Dango U!
3. Cataloger: Bring your rare items for others to catalogue!!
4. Server: Come work at Dango Island at our famous diner!!
5. More!! We are always in need of people! Feel free to recommend what you can contribute to our community!

*Note that the paid internships payment rates will be discussed after a student's acceptance.*

Tuition: FREE!!! Each session is going to be at least 30 minutes to one hour. Degree is offered after student completes three "years" (aka three sessions). Graduation ceremony will be conducted. Cap and gown are provided, as well as certificate of achievement (custom design).

Housing: FREE!!! This is required for your first session. Housing is provided for all future sessions. There are three housing options: 1. Triple, 2. Double, and 3. Single. If you wish to dorm with a roommate, there is a random selection process. However, if you know someone who is coming, you may request to room with them.

Accelerated program allows you to gain a degree and attend graduation ceremony afterwards all in one session!! Note that this session is relatively competitive! Graduation gown and cap will be provided for you. Certificate will be granted at conclusion of ceremony.


Application Process:

Please comment with your island name, character name, and intended major. I am planning to take 4-8 people at a time.

Complete the Application:

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?


The official notification date is July 11th, although some students may be notified of their acceptance earlier. Housing will be arranged after a student receives their decision letter.

Best of luck to future applicants!! We are excited to welcome you later next month!!


----------



## stargurg (May 4, 2020)

(omg i actually am living for this idea!)

I’m Stephanie from Arcadia and I plan on majoring in Archaeology! 

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
- i’m not good at this.

2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
- i believe a dango university education would benefit me greatly because i have always loved learning and i would love to learn more about my intended major and how i can use that to help my island become the best it can be. i’d love to have my island be more welcoming & developed and i believe dango university can help me achieve that.

3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
- my favorite villager is kabuki! he’s a cranky villager and at first seems cold, but once you get to know him he is the sweetest villager ever and has a heart of gold. <3

4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
- i hope to get straight to learning about my intended major which i hope is either archaeology or culinary! i’ll get to now my classmates & figure out my way around the school. c:

5. Any additional information you would like us to know?
- i’d love to have a roommate, either a triple or double is fine with me.
- i’d also love to have an internship in hospitality or serving!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 4, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> (omg i actually am living for this idea!)
> 
> I’m Stephanie from Arcadia and I plan on majoring in Archaeology!
> 
> ...



Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Bump!! We are accepting all applications and look forward to seeing more roll in! ^-^


----------



## electtric_kat (May 4, 2020)

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
Creative, funny, helpful, lover of colors 
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island? 
Hopefully it could add more creativity and ideas to make my island better
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
Rosie because she is an adorable kitty and I love her been personality.
Candi is also on my list because she has the same name as my mother.
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
Well I would like to explore first and get to know everything. The. Check out what classes can be taken.
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?
I'd like to do some botany, water some flowers and make some hybrids.


----------



## Cinnamom (May 4, 2020)

electtric_kat said:


> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> Creative, funny, helpful, lover of colors
> 2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
> Hopefully it could add more creativity and ideas to make my island better
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Bump!!! We look forward to receiving more applications!!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 4, 2020)

Still accepting applications! ^-^


----------



## seularin (May 5, 2020)

*bee*, from *peachy*! would like to major in server. ٩(๑> ₃ <)۶

my application form!​
*1. describe yourself in 5 words*​sometimes, it be like that.​


*2. how would a dango university education change you and your island?*​i believe that dango university would help me discover more ways to make my island more appealing. i love learning; it’s always nice to learn a thing or two, and i’m sure dango university will teach me many things.​


*3. which villager is your favorite and why?*​rosie. her personality reminds me of my friend’s, and her design is similar to my childhood stuff toy. she was one of my favorite villagers in new leaf, too.​


*4. what do you hope to do once you arrive on dango island?*​get to know my classmates, hopefully future friends! and explore the island, to get used to my new environment.​


*5. any additional info you would like us to know?*​other than serving, i’d like to show people around the island, or water some flowers.
i’m living in the gmt-8 timezone! other than my eating schedules, i’m usually always free. <3​


----------



## princessmileena (May 5, 2020)

I'm Princess from Genovia, and I want to major in music!




1. Describe yourself in 5 words.

really bad at making jokes

2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?

Honestly, I want to be inspired. I also want to learn more things from people outside my reality. Plus I've made it my mission to collect every K.K Slider song possible


3. Which villager is your favorite and why?

Rolf! He is soooo cranky I love it. He reminds me of a blunt, down to earth kinda guy. My friend loves to talk to him when she visits cause his dialogue is A1! Don't ever sleep on my baby.


4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?

settle in, view the island, make friends and succeed x


5. Any additional information you would like us to know?

Just that I can't wait for a reply!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 5, 2020)

Hi! My name is Dolly from New Moon and would like major in Fashion!

1. Describe yourself in 5 words: The most fashionable person ever

2. How would a dango education change you: i would love to learn more about fashion and enlighten people on how to be more fabulous! Plus to learn more and get better at custom designs since I usually wear the clothes at the able sisters. 

3. Favorite villager and why: My favorite villager is Gigi. She is gorgeous and she is super underrated. 

4. What I would like to do once I arrive: I would love to make new friends and figure out my way around the campus. 

5. Any additional info: I’m fine with whatever housing option is available


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 5, 2020)

Name : Phoenix
Island: Artemis
i hope to major n acting and fashion!
1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
     Determined, kind, weeb, loyal, funny
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
    Im a lonely person hoping to meet new friends, and look for feedback on my island
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
    Lolly and Dom, their sooo cute!
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
    The acting and fashion programs, maybe the gardening too.
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?
   i share my switch with ,my two siblings so i might not always be active.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 5, 2020)

Samuel, from Nyakuza!


1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
- I'm a happy, caring person.

2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
- Dango University would be awesome to learn how to make my island a kind, heartwarming paradise and would help me fill out people's requirements.

3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
- My favorite villager is... Zucker! He's a great friend and helps me out with watering the flowers and much more! He's so sweet <3

4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
- I hope to meet lots of friends and learn about Acting and the Culinary sessions.

5. Any additional information you would like us to know?
- A single roommate would be perfect! I love navy blue things too.


----------



## Cinnamom (May 5, 2020)

seularin said:


> *bee*, from *peachy*! would like to major in server. ٩(๑> ₃ <)۶
> 
> my application form!​
> *1. describe yourself in 5 words*​sometimes, it be like that.​
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



princessmileena said:


> I'm Princess from Genovia, and I want to major in music!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Hi! My name is Dolly from New Moon and would like major in Fashion!
> 
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words: The most fashionable person ever
> 
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



MissMelody said:


> Name : Phoenix
> Island: Artemis
> i hope to major n acting and fashion!
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Bump!! We are still accepting applications! As Dango University begins to map out their plans for the semester, we have decided that the deadline to apply will be around May 25th so we can get an idea of our institution's class size and begin planning housing arrangements, classes, etc. We look forward to receiving more applications! 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Wiimfiuser said:


> Samuel, from Nyakuza!
> 
> 
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!


----------



## Maiana (May 5, 2020)

*1. Describe yourself in 5 words.*
clumsy, but does her best.*
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?*
a Dango University education will help me not only make friends, but learn what I want to do in life. I'll also be able to learn from others!
*3. Which villager is your favorite and why?*
Francine is my favorite villager because she's super fashionable and I love her style!
*4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?*
Once I arrive, I hope to learn a lot from others. Although I want to start off as an Interdisciplinary major, I want to get into modeling other people's custom designs and fashion ideas!
*5. Any additional information you would like us to know?*
i am gmt-4 (est) timezone! 
any housing option is fine! <3
i would like to try and have an internship as a cataloger! (if that doesn't work out, i could also work hospitality)​


----------



## Cinnamom (May 5, 2020)

Maiana said:


> *1. Describe yourself in 5 words.*
> clumsy, but does her best.
> *2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?*
> a Dango University education will help me not only make friends, but learn what I want to do in life. I'll also be able to learn from others!
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!


----------



## Treeleaf (May 5, 2020)

Name: Noni
Island: Leaf
Major: Science
1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
I'm quiet, nerdy, and curious.

2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
I would like to learn more about the world, and I think that this is a good place to start.

3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
Julia. She's a cute ostrich. (Also, I had her in my town once.)

4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
I would like to make new friends, learn new things, and have fun.

5. Any additional info you would like us to know?
I'd like to take an internship in serving.


----------



## jreamgardner (May 5, 2020)

*name: jream*
island: kaizen
major: fashion

1. a very special crackhead enthusiast

2. i think it can bring something new in me, i like to be diverse.

3. judy, she's a cute uwu cub.

4. explore, make friends, learn.

5. any housing is cool, & i live in EST time zone <3 btw i can intership as a cataloger


----------



## Cinnamom (May 11, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Name: Noni
> Island: Leaf
> Major: Science
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



jreamgardner said:


> *name: jream*
> island: kaizen
> major: fashion
> 
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

Bump! We are still accepting applications!!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 26, 2020)

Update: Due to trying to get all the funds together to decorate the island and to allow more people the chance to apply, I may be pushing the starting date to June 21st! I figured to update everyone as I am fully decorating the island at the moment and working hard to make the university a great experience for everyone. So, if anyone is interested in applying, please do! We are still accepting applications!!


----------



## Babo (May 27, 2020)

I’m here to apply finally found the thread!
I’m Babo from Chich ~’v’> and I plan on majoring in Business!

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
- struggling med school almost graduate.

2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
 -Bells and NMTs $-$. Jokes aside i believe it can help me become a better trader! 

3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
- my favorite villager is bluebear! Her cuteness is not just on the outside! Her airheadedness makes for so many funny moments, shes amazing!

4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
- Tour the island! And bask in the glory of Dango University!

5. Any additional information you would like us to know?
- i’m actually a final year med school student so i might not always be free to attend Dango University. I will have to ask for leave from the professor from time to time!


----------



## m i d o r i (May 27, 2020)

Hello ^.^ This concept is so original ! I really love it *.* 
I'm *Chun Mei* from *Midori* and would like to major in *Business* and I would also be interested in  *Botany/ Agriculture* with internship !

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.

_little shy, aspiring social butterfly_
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?

_I'm fairly new to the animal crossing serie, meaning I have a lot to learn and I'm eager to enroll to acquire new knowledge mainly in Business and Botany/Agriculture major but also from other students from the University. The new skills learned along the way will allow me to progress further on my island and will maybe the start of new friendship ^.^ This major will also be helpful to open my services and trading business  in the future !_
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?

_Genji is my favorite one hihihih ^.^ His design is simply amazing ! He gives me some lazy but overpower anime character vibes. Still searching for him desperatly >.< Just hope I can find him soon !_
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?

_Surely, I want to visit the campus to get used to this new environment. I want to get to know my classmates and other students in different majors! Hopefully, build some new friendship and all learn together ^.^_
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?

_I'd really like a double housing option to make new acquaintance._
_I'm in the EST time zone, and mostly free !_
_Thanks for giving me this opportunity and hope to receive an answer soon *excited*_


----------



## zenni (May 27, 2020)

Can a prospective student visit for a campus tour?


----------



## Cinnamom (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello! I just posted an update on the OFFICIAL start date of the university! I plan on holding an orientation on the 21st at the very least and will follow up with any accepted and prospective students! I am excited to welcome you all in July and will be making sure the experience is a memorable one for all future students! Thank you for your patience, everyone!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Cinnamom said:


> Hello! I just posted an update on the OFFICIAL start date of the university! I plan on holding an orientation on the 21st at the very least and will follow up with any accepted and prospective students! I am excited to welcome you all in July and will be making sure the experience is a memorable one for all future students! Thank you for your patience, everyone!!


Sidenote: We are also still accepting applications, so feel free to apply!! ^-^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



zenni said:


> Can a prospective student visit for a campus tour?


Of course!! Like I said, I'm still working on preparing the island so it isn't fully completed, but you are welcome to see its current status!! I was incredibly busy with school so thankfully now I can devote my time to making it the best it can be!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Treeleaf said:


> Name: Noni
> Island: Leaf
> Major: Science
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



jreamgardner said:


> *name: jream*
> island: kaizen
> major: fashion
> 
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Babo said:


> I’m here to apply finally found the thread!
> I’m Babo from Chich ~’v’> and I plan on majoring in Business!
> 
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



m i d o r i said:


> Hello ^.^ This concept is so original ! I really love it *.*
> I'm *Chun Mei* from *Midori* and would like to major in *Business* and I would also be interested in  *Botany/ Agriculture* with internship !
> 
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!


----------



## Samashy (Jun 26, 2020)

*1. Describe yourself in 5 words.*
- Shy, introverted
- Otaku
- Weird

*2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?*
I would like to make new friends and be a little more social due to current things happening irl. I want to try doing something that I wouldn't normally do. I plan on majoring in Agriculture. I hope the campus will give me ideas on my own island.

*3. Which villager is your favorite and why?*
Bob, his anime smile makes me so happy! He's so cute. I'm happy I don't annoy him because I talk to him a lot everyday, and that he thinks of me and loves being my friend. Now I can't live without him <3 He's became my Best Friend Forever and I cherish him. 

*4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?*
I want to explore the campus and look around.

*5. Any additional information you would like us to know?*
When I join I'm going to be super nervous. This is out of my comfort zone so it's going to a really nerve wracking. I hope you guys can be patient with me if I respond a little late in game, if I'm doing something wrong, or don't know what to talk about with fellow roommates. I really wanna try doing something new. This sounds like a fun idea! My time zone is EST.


----------



## Cinnamom (Jun 26, 2020)

Samashy said:


> *1. Describe yourself in 5 words.*
> - Shy, introverted
> - Otaku
> - Weird
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!


----------



## Cinnamom (Jun 26, 2020)

Cinnamom said:


> Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!


Bump!! We are still accepting applications! Apply today!! ^-^


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 27, 2020)

Claire from Toby Island and I would like to major in Archeology with an internship in Hospitality or Server ☺
1. Describe yourself in 5 words

need to go out more ://
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?

Being able to get an education at a university on Animal Crossing sounds like such a nice opportunity, especially since I wasn't able to finish my first year college experience because of the pandemic! With knowledge in archeology, I could get the chance to enhance my tour guide skills which I can use to better tour guide my island and could also be used in the future to maybe become a tour guide for Dango University to future students!
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?

Joey; not only because of his unique eyebrows and eyes, but also because he reminds me of myself! He's short, clumsy, always positive, and loves gravy 
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?

Get to know my fellow classmates as soon as I get there! I'm always on the look out to find more friends in the Animal Crossing community and definitely look around the university to get to know my environment more 
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?

My timezone is PST
This is such an amazing and creative idea and I am so eager for this to happen whether or not I get accepted!


----------



## Cinnamom (Jun 27, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> Claire from Toby Island and I would like to major in Archeology with an internship in Hospitality or Server ☺
> 1. Describe yourself in 5 words
> 
> need to go out more ://
> ...


Your application has been processed. Please look out for an update in your application portal should a decision be reached on your application. Best of luck!


----------



## Cinnamom (Jun 28, 2020)

Update: This comment is serving not only as a bump on this post, but as a way to give you future and prospective students more information. I am currently preparing the various activities and will soon be adding new majors as I create new areas on the island. I hope you are as excited as I am and we will continue to accept applications! Thank you again! ^-^


----------



## Jakeee (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi, I'm Jake from Lucis! My villager's catchphrase is carefree papa and I look like a duck!!

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
- carefree papa who's a duck (this is definitely NOT my villager's catchphrase...nope it definitely isn't)
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island?
- As a traveling meme connoisseur, it is my moral duty to visit only the finest of establishments. This will most definitely widen my refined taste for education and vastly improve my village's lifestyle by providing my villagers with a fine education, once I have graduated and attained a degree.
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
- My one and only true favorite villager is and will always be W. Link, RIP buddy you didn't make it in the game .
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
- As a professional meme connoisseur, I'd like to major in Science and if possible, have a minor in Culinary, so that I can replicate and remake a perfect fruit from scratch.
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?
- I must let you know this before you read my application, it is important, with dire urgency that I must be housed in a double. Any more or less, and I will not be able to handle the epicness within myself and will release a catastrophic amount of emotes.


----------

